# How much does ak48 yield?



## Karmapuff (Sep 13, 2010)

How much does each plant yield its a basic indoor grow.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 13, 2010)

If it yields anything like ak47, then I'd say the yields are strong to quite strong.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 14, 2010)

Karmapuff said:


> How much does each plant yield its a basic indoor grow.


Once again.. for like the 420th time.. nobody is going to be able to tell you how much your going to yield!

Final yield depends on so many factors.. such as genetics of the plant your growing.. the nutes you use.. the lights used to grow with.. and the plants environment also play a HUGE part in final yields.

Please for the love of god.. stop asking this question people.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2010)

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Karmapuff (Sep 15, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Once again.. for like the 420th time.. nobody is going to be able to tell you how much your going to yield!
> 
> Final yield depends on so many factors.. such as genetics of the plant your growing.. the nutes you use.. the lights used to grow with.. and the plants environment also play a HUGE part in final yields.
> 
> Please for the love of god.. stop asking this question people.


Okay let me say this again... an estimate how much was other peoples yields with an indoor grow from past posts and threads I don't need the exact yield amount i know thats impossible to tell me but what do you THINK i will be yielding with an indoor grow judging on past grows.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2010)

You really don't get it? How is our indoor grow any indication of what your indoor grow will be. 

For example, my average for AK-48 was 12 ounces, are you now sat there thinking that you should be pulling in 12 ounces?


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 16, 2010)

Karmapuff said:


> Okay let me say this again... an estimate how much was other peoples yields with an indoor grow from past posts and threads I don't need the exact yield amount i know thats impossible to tell me but what do you THINK i will be yielding with an indoor grow judging on past grows.


Data homes... lights, wattage, space, nutes, medium??? Are you not understanding Ganja and tip top?


----------



## venacular (Sep 16, 2010)

If your asking I would say your yield will be extremely low to non existent lol. Good luck


----------



## Dus509 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ur gonna get as much love as u put in to it..golden rule!!!!


----------



## NBKA (Sep 16, 2010)

Its really nice to see the vets of this board helping out with the newbie questions.......

You two are fucking jerks period, Fuck you and your pompas attutide! 

It does not matter if you answered the question a million times, it will be asked again and again!
If you cant handle answering the question and not being pricks move the fuck on, and let someone who is willing, do so!
Its like the fucking Jr. high play ground around here.........


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2010)

NBKA said:


> Its really nice to see the vets of this board helping out with the newbie questions.......
> 
> You two are fucking jerks period, Fuck you and your pompas attutide!
> 
> ...


My issue is nothing to do with it being asked a million times, my issue is that it is a stupid question and anyone who took two seconds should be able to work out how daft the question is. It has nothing to do with being a newb, unless we are talking about being a newb in life.

And ok NBKA, answer his question please. Please give him an accurate answer that will tell him how much he can expect to yield. You can't.. 

I've just pulled in a new harvest of AK48, i poulled 4Lb. So now you have two grows, one averaging 64 ounces, one averaging 12 ounces. You have been told nothing about the conditions, my location, my lights, nutes, veg time, medium, feeding schedule, nothing, so you now have 64 ounces, and 12, how is this of ANY use to him? yet that is what he was asking for. He even asked us to guess what he should be yielding on average, that doesn't soud at all stupid to you?? WoW


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2010)

> I'm asking how much *OTHER people* have gotten from there yields. I already fcking told you I know its impossible to tell me what im going to yield





> what do you THINK *i* will be yielding with an indoor grow judging on past grows.


So you are in the habbit of asking questions that are impossible to answer???


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 20, 2010)

Karmapuff said:


> Wow and you don't get it your the moron... I'm asking how much OTHER people have gotten from there yields. I already fcking told you I know its impossible to tell me what im going to yield... I already know all that sht plays a factor in how much you will get from finish all im asking is for people to tell me how much THEY HARVESTED. Nothing more so next time open your eyes read it again and think about the fucking post. thanks


You know...most forums come with a nifty "search" feature. How about searching for other's grows and doing some reading. After you've exhausted that, try googling the information you are looking for. If that fails, then try asking. I know for a fact you didn't search and read grows because just from typing in AK48 indoor grow...I come up with 4 pages of posts to go through. Typing in AK48 I come up with even more. Do you want someone to do the reading and cyphering through the posts for you? You asked, you were told it depends on too many different factors to give you an estimate. So now, do some research.


----------



## headstrng117 (Sep 20, 2010)

Silent hit it right on the nose. Search functions and google were invented for a reason. Plus you should have gotten all that information directly from the BREEDER anyways, every strain is different. Cant get pissed at people for your own laziness. If you had gone through all the trouble, spent countless hours on research/learning how to grow over time, then you'd be pissed seeing noobs ask uneducated questions every chance they get too.


----------



## Herry2 (Sep 20, 2010)

Why the hell do you care so much to get this pissed off? You could just ignore threads and topics that are "stupid" to you. 




ganjaluvr said:


> Thank you so much for helping me out with these morons TipTop. Appreciate it..
> 
> you know what we need to do? We need to build a forum site for experienced growers ONLY. That way, we won't have to deal with people asking ignorant questions like these.. just an idea. Where the hells' potroast at when ya need him..? Might have to run that idea by him.. see what he thinks.
> 
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2010)

Herry2 said:


> Why the hell do you care so much to get this pissed off? You could just ignore threads and topics that are "stupid" to you.


Then we'd jsut end up with a shit hold of a forum... When noobs get their threads ignored, you know what happens, they make even more threadsw, or they just start spamming and bumping their threads until theyr throw a big hissy fit and state that we're all a bunch fo wankers  Forgive us for wanting this to be a semi-respectable place.


----------



## Herry2 (Sep 20, 2010)

I think you guys may be taking yourselves a bit too seriously. He didn't post anything that caused this to not be a semi-respectable place. 

You're never going to be able to control the topics in forums that are open for anyone to sign up. You can try to a degree but it's not possible so why let yourself get so wound up over it? 



tip top toker said:


> Then we'd jsut end up with a shit hold of a forum... When noobs get their threads ignored, you know what happens, they make even more threadsw, or they just start spamming and bumping their threads until theyr throw a big hissy fit and state that we're all a bunch fo wankers  Forgive us for wanting this to be a semi-respectable place.


----------



## BigBudE (Sep 20, 2010)

Damn you guys- Its just a question. There no need to be calling people names. I know nobody could tell him how much he will yeild but you could give him an idea on how much your yeild was with this particular strain. Going as far as to say questions like these make this a unrespectable forum is complete fucking bullshit. Is this not what forums are supposed to be about? asking questions, looking up shit, and learning? The way you went off on this guy is pretty unrespectable.
BigBudE


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2010)

I do find it a little hard to respect this forum at times when all i see in the "new posts" page is a list of threads asking how long a piece of string is. And i have not insulted anyone, i answered completely reasonably, even simply quoting him to show him how daft it was.


----------



## BigBudE (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, i know but some just seem a little mean spirted


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Sep 20, 2010)

As has been stated before, its impossible to give an accurate estimate of what you will yield. However, let me say that you will be happy with the yield of AK48. Its an easy and forgiving strain to grow, and gives pretty decent yields.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 20, 2010)

BigBudE said:


> Damn you guys- Its just a question. There no need to be calling people names. I know nobody could tell him how much he will yeild but you could give him an idea on how much your yeild was with this particular strain. Going as far as to say questions like these make this a unrespectable forum is complete fucking bullshit. Is this not what forums are supposed to be about? asking questions,* looking up shit*, and learning? The way you went off on this guy is pretty unrespectable.
> BigBudE


I thought the response of using the forum search and google was pretty respectable. Maybe I need to read back over it, seemed to me the OP was the one who got their panties bunched.

Edited to add: Actually looks like NBKA started with the name calling/personal attack. Followed by the OP doing the same.


----------



## BigBudE (Sep 21, 2010)

I myself have tried to look up a great deal and sometimes you simply cant find the answer on a search. You should be able to ask a question to fellow growers with out feeling to belittled. The way Hidden Dragon answerd was a damn good way to put it though and it was informative. Anyways, Im done now. Now that you all have had a good spankin think about what youv'e done. J/K
Peace and have a good day and great grow.
BigBudE


----------



## Terrapharma (Sep 21, 2010)

I had pretty good luck with my AK48 grow (also my first grow). It's pretty forgiving,


----------



## cowell (Sep 21, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> I thought the response of using the forum search and google was pretty respectable. Maybe I need to read back over it, seemed to me the OP was the one who got their panties bunched.
> 
> Edited to add: Actually looks like NBKA started with the name calling/personal attack. Followed by the OP doing the same.


Aside from a great avatar, you have some good rep.. so you know how this forum's "search" function works sometimes... 
I find it easier to ask inane questions sometimes rather than search. (I'm just sayin)

I read through the post and while I can see where the "come on guys" attitude comes from.. but as said before... it's an open forum, and people are always going to be new to it.. and just as important as remaining a good community, with knowledgeable threads... maybe that means that these stoopid questions -although have answers somewhere here... _somewhere_ is the main point - can be a little much for a noob to the site to sift through.

I thought the OP was only asking what people harvest off the strain.... I think a relevant answer to save all the pointless bickering.. could be so easy as letting him know.

"I harvested 1/4 lb off one plant under a 600watt HPS."

after someone posts "I got 2 lbs off a plant under a 600watter"... he may be more inclined to ask about techniques used and can research from there. 
Thus turning "another stupid question" thread into a valuable thread where concerns about a degrading community will be addressed.

My 2 cents.. spend it on candy if it makes you happy.

EDIT: - I am not running that strain.. sorry, can't comment on my yeilds for it. I have done a bunch with cali o for about a year and have other genetics flowering atm...
but a google search DID brought this up.. and may help....and my "2 lbs" is just an example.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/3534-ak48.html


----------



## Karmapuff (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who put positive feedback, read all your guys post's and learned alot... Not just about the yield but how people can act over a single question i posted out of curiosity. Thanks to the people who stepped in an actually stood up to the pointless bashing. Im not scared to ask questions but its people like that, that make it hard for people to even ask a simple question without feeling like they are going to be hated on.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2010)

There's a difference between a simple question and a stupid question 



> How much does each plant yield its a basic indoor grow.




I have no issue with simple queastions, this is not that kind of instance though


----------



## HarryCarey (Sep 21, 2010)

I yielded three ounces of real good bud under about 300 total watts, I have since changed light setup to single 400 watt hps we'll see how that does


----------



## Karmapuff (Sep 21, 2010)

There is no such thing as a stupid question... only unanswered questions by people to stupid to answer.


----------



## cowell (Sep 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> There's a difference between a simple question and a stupid question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I hear what you're sayin about asking the same retarded questions like "OK.. goT SeeDz In Da MalE...KraKeD em... Now wHat I dO??" But a general question about what you yielded on your last indoor grow with this strain.... and ak48 is a fairly new stain if I'm not mistaken.. so there's not that much info floating around that compares to first hand.. so why not come on the site and ask?
I dunno.. trying to learn patience - or cook up some good karma I guess...
I'm guilty of the "look it up yourself" response to things too.. and I ain't throwing stones at you for it... just maybe a name you recognize from the forums saying "take a deep breath".. again... just my opinion. I know no one asked for it. But thought maybe the vets were being a little hard on him.. anyway.. enough of this "hug your buddy" bullshit.. feels weird saying it.


----------



## Agent Zero (Feb 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> How long is a piece of string?


Fourty-seven.


----------



## Agent Zero (Feb 5, 2011)

"...alot of these noobs don't take the freaking time to read. If you don't read.. and do your own research.. and teach yourself.. you'll never learn. Because I'll be damned if I'm going to hold someones hand throughout their entire grow.. and answer "common sense" questions that they should already know and learned from reading."

Ah, but what would there be _to_ read, without beginners asking questions, and the wisdom of experience answering?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2011)

on average you can expect to get about a half a gram per watt of light used. it is rumored the "pros" can get a gram. 

this is just a "ballpark" figure to give you an idea of where you may end up. many factors contribute to high or lower yields. not limited to but including, strain, health, lighting, environment, stress, ....

hope this helps.


----------



## Travis82 (Nov 28, 2011)

So I'm getting an ak48 pack too. 400w hps 3 gallon pots soil good ferts temp is always in the mid 80's naked hps bulb fans for circulation and exause in a 3x2 area cab. what is my yield per plant based on the factors i just gave.


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Nov 30, 2011)

^ I had the same setup with ak48 awhile back an got 3zips a plant, almost
Every harvest was the same per plant. She is very forgiving and not to picky
Just water her an watch the goodness grow..


----------



## jaydiesle (Nov 30, 2011)

9lbs wit that set up m8 lmfao


Travis82 said:


> So I'm getting an ak48 pack too. 400w hps 3 gallon pots soil good ferts temp is always in the mid 80's naked hps bulb fans for circulation and exause in a 3x2 area cab. what is my yield per plant based on the factors i just gave.


----------



## MufF420 (Apr 30, 2012)

im thinking in getting 4 plants ak 48.. with a 400w mh/hps growing with AN ph perfect with the bud candy and over drive.. ect.. yes on soil.. 

letting em grow for 4 weeks veg.. and hoping to finish around 50 to 60 (crosses fingers) How many oz do u guys think imma get? any guesses? ill tell ya in couple of months 

if i leave it veg for an extra week (5 weeks) will it really show on harvest time?


----------



## makncsu (May 25, 2013)

WELL SAID NBKA.


----------



## sketchyas (May 25, 2013)

wtf is wrong w/ people bumpin sht this old, newbs like me come here see threads this old n get freaked out cuz they also already saw buncha psots about rollitup giving away member info, why on earth u bump a thread from 2010, have me thinking this forum is dead or some sht n im the only idiot posting


----------



## barry smith (Jul 1, 2017)

who knows i've grown it 2 times once in 3gallon pots once in five gallon pots .once organic and one time uing general hydo ferts both times using 1200 total hps watts 3 oz to 5oz maybe alittle less maybe a little more does this answer your question


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 1, 2017)

Karmapuff said:


> How much does each plant yield its a basic indoor grow.



*Only veg time matters* _assuming all necessary resources are provided correctly._ ANY variety of photo mj- if vegged long enough -can be ten feet tall and yield pounds or two feet tall and yield ounces. *it's about veg times thats it*.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 6, 2017)

Honestly why do you want to run AK48? Its not even the real version of the strain....its a knock off from some other seed company? There are about 67 better strains with better yields out there....just saying...I've grown it before and simply put it was great in 2008 but now its just high end mids at best....just my 2 cents


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 7, 2017)

I grew out every cup winner attitude carried and hundreds more from them and a dozen other resellers and only two plants in 10 years have been a fail each time I ran it. Super Lemon Haze and AK 48. every other pheno/geno/variety was fire for someone


----------

